# Renault



## Tuna (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

-

I remember seeing these in movies when I was young!


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 26, 2021)

Nice shot of a classic!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lovely shot.....


----------



## LWW (Aug 27, 2021)

Great shot.

DAUPHINE?


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Aug 28, 2021)

Nice photo. Bad memories.

I bought one used, it was the most expensive car to keep running I ever owned. I traded it off and never looked back.


----------



## ntz (Aug 28, 2021)

your photos are so inspiring !!!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 29, 2021)

I love old cars.  Looks full of character.


----------



## Tuna (Aug 31, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> I remember seeing these in movies when I was young!


Cool…👍


----------



## Tuna (Aug 31, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot of a classic!


Thanks Jeff


----------



## Tuna (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely shot.....


Glad you think so 🙂


----------



## Tuna (Aug 31, 2021)

LWW said:


> Great shot.
> 
> DAUPHINE?


Thanks…I didn‘t know the model so googled your suggestion and it sure looks like a Dauphine…latest made was in 1967…


----------



## Tuna (Aug 31, 2021)

Grandpa Ron said:


> Nice photo. Bad memories.
> 
> I bought one used, it was the most expensive car to keep running I ever owned. I traded it off and never looked back.


Haha sorry to bring back those memories - I too had an old car that looked cool but was costly to keep on the road so I sympathise…


----------



## Tuna (Aug 31, 2021)

ntz said:


> your photos are so inspiring !!!


That is such a nice thing for you to say…thank you…I’m glad they inspire you…😊


----------



## Tuna (Aug 31, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I love old cars.  Looks full of character.


Agreed! I guess it’s why this one caught my eye…


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 31, 2021)

-

I forgot to say — carried away by the old French movies — that
this is a great B&W with stupendous tonal expression!    

-


----------

